
Ask HN: Stack for creating web app also hosted on Windows app - tomabe
I need to create a web app which should run on usual browsers (chrome, firefox, edge, ...) and as hosted application on Windows 10.<p>Which options do I have? For example AngularJS hosted within Electron is a viable option?
======
T-A
Microsoft's own solution: [http://manifoldjs.com/](http://manifoldjs.com/)

------
mariust
You could use whatever JS framework you would like, and as a wrapper you could
use Electron or QT. You have to also think about connections, updates,
multiple screen support, HI Res, but it's all doable. Further more using
electron or QT you could make your app cross platform

~~~
tomabe
Yeap, seems that Electron is good and fancy way, especially when I see (use)
apps like VSCode or Atom. Maybe Slack is using in Electron, too, for native
Windows and macos apps?

